# Built a few hive stands today



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

It was in the low-twenties today with sun so I opened the barn and slapped together a few hive stands.
Here's the view out my barn door.








I use a jig to hold the treated 2x4 pieces in place while I assemble them with 3" coated deck screws.








Some details of the jig.








2 48" and 3 16" pieces. Out in the field, they sit on two concrete blocks. Two hives per stand.








Less than an hour later and there are enough stands for ten hives.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks good! Hope you had some heat out there.....


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Not bad. Will you put them up on blocks to keep them off the ground?
Whats that white stuff all over the ground?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

KQ6AR said:


> Will you put them up on blocks to keep them off the ground?





NowThen said:


> Out in the field, they sit on two concrete blocks.


:lookout:


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

AstroBee,
I was born and raised in Minnysohta, dontcha know... Anytime it gets above 20, it's time to start shedding layers and thinking about sunscreen.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

I lived in Prior Lake, MN for a bit over 6 years and I really don't miss any of the temps below -10deg. Michigan is much more mild, but I forgot about all of the mud that comes with the freeze/thaw cycles. I also miss the fishing


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

NowThen said:


> AstroBee,
> I was born and raised in Minnysohta, dontcha know... Anytime it gets above 20, it's time to start shedding layers and thinking about sunscreen.


I was born in Northern Michigan and stayed there until I was 21. That's been a good long time ago and any immunity I had to the cold has LONG since gone. Surprisingly though, I've never gotten used to the VA heat.... I almost prefer 20 F to 95 F.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

We've been making hive stands out of angle iron with flat feet. I've put mine on flat concrete capping blocks, but any flat paver will work great. Keeps the weeks out of the hive and raises them up about 16" -- no skunk problems, less bending over (a consideration at my age) and they look nice in Chevrolet orange...

We've only made singles so far, but I want to make one to hold three hives on two foundations this year, plus room for nucs. Less hassle.

Peter

Peter


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

in northern ny just a 10 mile drive from canada ,a febuary day in the 20's f, is a real nice sign spring is comeing. i had 4 feet of new snow in the driveway, below zero and blowing, a week ago today. no bee flights since nov. 4


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Hive stands on the cheap. Free solid oak skid and scrap treated 4x4's.


----------

